# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Rodeo Cinema

## Roger S

http://newsok.com/article/5587510

This sounds interesting if you are in to indie cinema.

----------


## 5alive

I love this idea! I hope the name "Rodeo" is not misleading or off-putting.

----------


## Urbanized

Except that it’s the actual name of the historic theater. Hopefully those who’d otherwise like to pretend that OKC doesn’t have Western heritage will recognize the authenticity of this particular brand and overlook their bias against the city having any type of cowboy-related connections whatsoever. I get not wanting to be stereotyped, but we should also be embracing authentic elements where they apply.

----------


## 5alive

^^^^^

----------


## bchris02

> I love this idea! I hope the name "Rodeo" is not misleading or off-putting.


It's about as authentically "Oklahoma City" as you can get.

This type of venue is much needed in this town.

----------


## Bigrayokc

Has this place opened yet?

----------


## Pete

> Has this place opened yet?


No but getting close.

----------


## fromdust

My best friend manages the place. Shooting for an opening around Aug. 10-17. I've taken the tour and had no idea it was a shared space, but it's a neat little space.
Expect some really different movies

----------


## TheTravellers

This place is incredible, saw Amazing Grace last night (fantastic movie - Aretha singing gospel at an LA church in 1972).  Don't know what it looked like before, but it's top-notch now.  170 reclining, super-poofy seats, some leather chairs with tables, good-sized screen, nice tin roof in the lobby (which has a concession bar (with reasonable prices) and a little seating area with a bunch of tables/chairs and reading material, chandeliers...

The people that work there are really nice and knowledgeable, said they're trying to get Joe Bob Briggs to make a stop here on his tour, and also going to build a new bldg a block or so away with 2 more screens, wish they could just put the extra screens in the same bldg, but that's impossible, so at least they're able to do them just a short walk away.  They said they get a decent amount of business, about half-full on some weekend nights, and for their VHS and Chill events they get fairly full, hope they can make it, great addition for indie films, hope DeadCenter uses it, it'd be perfect for that.

Added bonus for us - just a 10-15 minute drive straight down Villa/Agnew (we're at 36th/May)!

Ate at McClintock afterwards, another great experience.

----------


## Pete

^

Andd they are building a new companion theater just around the corner, with the plan to operate both facilities.

----------


## TheTravellers

Saw an ad for DeadCenter before the film, and forgot to ask them if they were planning on hosting any events, and it looks like this year they're not, but wondering if anybody knows if they will in the future?  Seems like it'd be a good place for things, but maybe not close enough to downtown to truly make it feasible.

----------


## BBatesokc

Went here for the first time on Saturday late afternoon. Went with a small group to see the Red Dog Saloon independent film/documentary.

Nice little place. Saw the 3:30pm showing. Maybe 20 other people there. Decent size little theatre with traditional and non-traditional seating. Screens a little small unless you're sitting in the first half of the cinema. Sound was acceptable for the types of movies shown. Would definitely go back.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Went here for the first time on Saturday late afternoon. Went with a small group to see the Red Dog Saloon independent film/documentary.
> 
> Nice little place. Saw the 3:30pm showing. Maybe 20 other people there. Decent size little theatre with traditional and non-traditional seating. Screens a little small unless you're sitting in the first half of the cinema. Sound was acceptable for the types of movies shown. Would definitely go back.


We've been twice now (Linda Ronstadt was our second flick) and sound was great for both, only complaint is that the front half seats aren't sloped much, if at all, so if someone tall sits in front of you and you can't move to another seat, too bad for you.  Wasn't a problem with us, though - we were the only ones at Aretha, and there were only about 30 or so at Linda.

----------


## BBatesokc

> We've been twice now (Linda Ronstadt was our second flick) and sound was great for both, only complaint is that the front half seats aren't sloped much, if at all, so if someone tall sits in front of you and you can't move to another seat, too bad for you.  Wasn't a problem with us, though - we were the only ones at Aretha, and there were only about 30 or so at Linda.


Yeah, I hope they do enough business to stay around. Made for a fun afternoon. Went and saw the movie and then walked through cowtown and ended up eating dinner at Cattleman's.

At the cinema we sat just past the middle in those swivel low back chairs. No recline at all, but we were surprisingly comfortable.

----------


## Pete

A new theater building is under construction in the Stockyards.

----------


## TheTravellers

Got this in my email today, they're also showing Breakfast Club at 7:30 that same day, Anthony Michael Hall will be doing a Q&A and signing after both.

https://www.rodeocinema.org/coming-soon/16candles

----------


## Laramie

*Rodeo Opry Theater* https://www.ohfo.org/

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

I noticed that they were showing Parasite as recently as 2 weeks ago. At the time, I don't think any of the local theater chains were showing it (they probably are now since it won best picture).

----------


## Ginkasa

Quail Springs at least had it a few months ago. But, yeah, it's probably seen an expansion/rerelease since winning best picture.

----------


## SEMIweather

There were plenty of theaters showing Parasite when it first came out in November, I saw it at Tinseltown then, and then again at the MOA in January. (BTW, highly highly recommend seeing it if you haven't already.)

----------


## TheTravellers

Got an email from Rodeo Cinema saying that they're opening a new screen in the Paramount building.

----------


## unfundedrick

> Got an email from Rodeo Cinema saying that they're opening a new screen in the Paramount building.


From Monday's Oklahoman.  

https://www.oklahoman.com/story/ente...om/7087536002/

----------


## Pete

Press release:

*****************

Rodeo Cinema in OKC to Open a New Screen on Historic Film Row

Oklahoma City, OK -- In spite of most theaters being forced to shutter their doors in 2020, nonprofit theater Rodeo Cinema is thrilled to be entering a season of growth. Originally opened in 1924 to show silent movies, Rodeo Cinema has been showcasing the best in independent film while offering guests a unique movie-watching experience as a nonprofit movie theatre since 2018.

The mission of Rodeo Cinema is to promote, engage, and enrich community consciousness through film. With the opening of this new location in the heart of an area that represents the best OKC has to offer in film, the Rodeo Cinema staff looks forward to increasing programming across a variety of interests and sectors. Located in the historic Paramount building on Film Row, the new location will not only restore and preserve the last remaining screening room, but it will also expand the offerings for Rodeo Cinema members and reach even more of the Oklahoma City community. 

“I am extraordinarily lucky to have been a part of Rodeo Cinema’s season of growth despite the challenges of 2020,” said Executive Director Julia Holeman. “Our community continues to rally around us to help us provide the best in both entertainment and educational programming, and this new location will give us the opportunity to expand these initiatives even further. We look forward to a variety of film series, special programming, and events hosted with community partners at Rodeo as we expand to Film Row.”

The new location will be located at the Paramount building at 701 W Sheridan Ave, and screenings will begin in June of 2021. Rodeo Cinema continues to practice Rodeo Cinema expert-backed, industry-specific health and safety protocols as commissioned by the National Association of Theatre Owners. 

Funds are currently being raised to support the new development along with a $50,000 community matching campaign. Help us put film back in Film Row! More information is available at https://www.rodeocinema.org/rodeocinemaonfilmrow 

----

The mission of Rodeo Cinema is to promote, engage, and enrich community consciousness through film. Because of our 501(c)(3) status, more of every dollar you spend with us goes back to where you live, work, and watch movies to continually expand community consciousness through film.

----------


## Bowser214

Cocktails?

----------


## Pete

> Cocktails?


No.

----------


## shawnw

> Cocktails?


You have 3 alcohol places touching the same building, really shouldn't need another

----------


## shawnw

Love this but kinda thought Dead Center would do this when they moved into the building, even if all they did was screen past participants in the film festival.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You have 3 alcohol places touching the same building, really shouldn't need another


It is still nice to have in business alcohol sales. Life isn’t always about needs 100% of the time.

----------


## TheTravellers

Have to promo Rodeo Cinema again, due to the films they're getting, and no, not affiliated with them, just happy they're around.

Now showing - The Electrical Life Of Louis Wain, saw this last night, great biopic of a great cat painter.

10/29 - Last Night In Soho, the trailers/commercials are all over, pretty high profile film for them to get, we're seeing it this weekend.

10/31 - Donnie Darko 20th anniversary screening, one night only.

11/5 - Spencer, the Lady Di film, another high profile one for them.

11/5 - French Dispatch, Wes Anderson's new one, ditto, and this one's at the Film Row location (we haven't been to that location, but will be going to this one).

11/12 - Balanchine's Classroom, documentary about George Balanchine, we're going to this one too.

11/12 - Julia, documentary about Julia Child, at the Film Row location, ditto.

11/13 - The Fountain 15th anniversary screening, one night only, possibly going to this one.

11/17 - Brian Wilson: Long Promised Road, documentary, one night only, going to this one.

----------


## Ginkasa

I refuse to believe The Fountain is 15 years old.

Edit: Much less that Donnie Darko is 20. Get outta here.

----------


## fromdust

> Have to promo Rodeo Cinema again, due to the films they're getting, and no, not affiliated with them, just happy they're around.
> 
> Now showing - The Electrical Life Of Louis Wain, saw this last night, great biopic of a great cat painter.
> 
> 10/29 - Last Night In Soho, the trailers/commercials are all over, pretty high profile film for them to get, we're seeing it this weekend.
> 
> 10/31 - Donnie Darko 20th anniversary screening, one night only.
> 
> 11/5 - Spencer, the Lady Di film, another high profile one for them.
> ...


Film Row location is my favorite. I'm there all the time.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Rodeo Cinema planning big for future with first full executive team

https://freepressokc.com/rodeo-cinem...xecutive-team/

----------

